

Apple's iOS unaffected by malware; Android exploits surge by 76% - rufugee
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/24/apples_ios_unaffected_by_malware_as_android_exploits_surge_76.html

======
tylerneylon
I like the installation options on a mac: you have the official app store, but
you don't have to use it.

In theory, Android could also offer different marketplaces, one where the apps
are carefully reviewed, and another where anything goes. Keeps the choices,
but also supports safe downloading to those who want to be careful. (Ok,
Android already _does_ have multiple app stores, but I don't think of any
particular one as "the official reviewed marketplace," which is what I'm
after.)

------
ryanwhitney
So it went from 25 to 44 over the last quarter? .00017% malware. Still, no-
good if one app gains popularity before it gets noticed. And this will only
get worse.

I'd like to see a secure app store from Goog. It'd be easy to grow as they
could start with the most popular apps from the current marketplace.
Eventually phase out the open marketplace and let users sideload apps if they
want to risk it (plus, they could still make "but we're _open!_" claims).

------
waitwhat
There are definitely downsides to iOS apps not having access to each others'
filespace, but the security benefits this brings really are great.

~~~
ENOTTY
AFAIK, Android apps can store data in either the private data store where it
can be accessed via intents published by the app or on the public data store,
which is usually the SD card.

------
zacgarrett
So, the ability to root an iOS device via an exploit doesn't count as malware?
Interesting.

~~~
getsat
Is an exploit "malware"? No.

Could an exploit be used to install malware? Yes.

So, no, it doesn't count.

iOS definitely isn't without security issues, but it doesn't have the same
malware issues that plague Android.

~~~
TheCapn
"plague" is a stretch.

